# will coolermaster hyper 212 evo will fit?



## abuzar (Jun 9, 2013)

hey guyz thinking of buying coolermaster hyper212 evo but I am worried that will it fit in my cabinet ?
my cabinet is iball rider gaming cabinet .and my motherboard is intel dh67bl will it support hyper 212 evo?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2013)

Which cpu do you have? As your motherboard is an h67 chipset board which doesn't allow cpu overclocking, so a 212 evo isn't need. Mention your current cpu, and heating problems that you are facing (if any).


----------



## abuzar (Jun 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which cpu do you have? As your motherboard is an h67 chipset board which doesn't allow cpu overclocking, so a 212 evo isn't need. Mention your current cpu, and heating problems that you are facing (if any).



yes,iam having heat problem with my cpu that is core i5 2500k reaching 75c at idle and in load my pc get turn off so i need to buy a cooler ,and i will buz z77 motherboard soon i think in july,so if i buy 212 evo it will benifit me,so please tell me is it a good idea to buy a cooler now?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2013)

The 212 evo is 159 mm high and your cabinet is 200 mm wide. You can manually measure the clearance between your motherboard and cabinet side panel.


----------



## abuzar (Jun 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The 212 evo is 159 mm high and your cabinet is 200 mm wide. You can manually measure the clearance between your motherboard and cabinet side panel.



so how much space it should be plz tell in inc.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2013)

190 mm should be required.

190 mm should be required.


----------



## abuzar (Jun 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 190 mm should be required.
> 
> 190 mm should be required.



iam having around 8 inches width . will it fit?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dude, the cabinet is 200mm = 7.8 inches wide (according to iball's website). How can you have a clearance of 8 inches in a 7.8 inches wide cabint? See, you know the dimensions of the cooler (159 mm high). Add 10 mm for a side fan and 20 mm for distance between the cooler and side fan. Properly check the clearance between motherboard and side panel and see for yourself if you can fit it or not. Not everything will be spoonfed.


----------



## abuzar (Jun 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Dude, the cabinet is 200mm = 7.8 inches wide (according to iball's website). How can you have a clearance of 8 inches in a 7.8 inches wide cabint? See, you know the dimensions of the cooler (159 mm high). Add 10 mm for a side fan and 20 mm for distance between the cooler and side fan. Properly check the clearance between motherboard and side panel and see for yourself if you can fit it or not. Not everything will be spoonfed.




really dont have an idea what to do i think i should buy it because iam getting good combo deal on asrock z77 pro3 and hyper212.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2013)

just buy it and leave the side panel open


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2013)

^ and let dust be welcomed. Try to sell the cabinet locally and get some better cabint. The current cabinet has pretty bad fan placement.

^ and let dust be welcomed. Try to sell the cabinet locally and get some better cabint. The current cabinet has pretty bad fan placement.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ and let dust be welcomed. Try to sell the cabinet locally and get some better cabint. The current cabinet has pretty bad fan placement.
> 
> ^ and let dust be welcomed. Try to sell the cabinet locally and get some better cabint. The current cabinet has pretty bad fan placement.



Well, you like it or not, dust will be there.
OP has not even bothered to research or at least try what has been suggested to him so his only logical choice would be what I suggested.
The fact that he may ignore my advice is evident.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2013)

Just buy the combo ,  as you need it . If it doesn't fit in your current cabinet , purchase a better cabinet .


----------

